# New GTI



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been debating on whether I Should keep my Jetta and throw a C2 turbo on it or get the new GTI. I've been thinking about it for awhile and test drove the GTI yesterday. I read the tread about 2.0t vs 2.5 but still leaning towards the GTI. If I get the GTI then I'll be giving my jetta to my younger sister so it would still stay in the family and if great parts come out for it I could still work on the 2.5 engine. What is everyones veiw on this situation?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_I've been debating on whether I Should keep my Jetta and throw a C2 turbo on it or get the new GTI. I've been thinking about it for awhile and test drove the GTI yesterday. I read the tread about 2.0t vs 2.5 but still leaning towards the GTI. If I get the GTI then I'll be giving my jetta to my younger sister so it would still stay in the family and if great parts come out for it I could still work on the 2.5 engine. What is everyones veiw on this situation? 

I don't know your financial situation, but if your having constant thoughts of the GTI seems like your decision is already half made. If your sister is going to be driving the Jetta, it should be fine as is. why spend money modding both cars, you act like your indebted to the 2.5 motor for some reason, your a college student, pick one or the other, and be happy with your decision!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

i would love to turbo the 2.5, awesome sound.
but reliability and logically, get the new GTI


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*

If you could afford to get the GTI, then get it. Honestly, if you are going to turbo charge the 2.5 that is investing in a lot of money. I would go with the GTI simply because it is going to be less of a hassle for you. You don't have to worry about getting satellite radio, bi-xenon headlights, heated seats...etc. Just thinking about it, you pay more for the GTI but you don't have to think about modding it for a while. If the power is their then you don't need to do anything else to it. You get more power and better mileage. With the money you spend to turbo charge its money you can use as a down payment. Its about what.. $4500 for a stage 2, after you turbo it your going to have to get better brakes to stop, and a new clutch to handle the new power. It is just too much of a hassle. In my opinion, if you jetta is a daily driver just do some basic bolt on's and call it a day. NA 2.5l is not going to go far unless you dump a ton of money into it. It might as well just be a track car if you are going to spend so much money into it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*

Everything that you guys said is true and what i pretty much was thinking to begin with. I've decided im just going to go with the GTI even though a 2.5t would be cool and different.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*

Good for you. If I had the money I would of gotten a GTI. Don't see any potential in the 2.5.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (sleeper247)*

yea i had to sell a dirtbike and i made a deal with my parents that if i commute next year to school that they would put the money i would spend living next year (about $6000) towards the car, which isn't bad since i only live 35 minutes away. but i only doing this because the 2.5 would stay in the family so i could always drive it if i miss it


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*

Don't worry. I am sure you won't miss it. Well maybe the space


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

I know I must be missing something.. Why do you need a new car? Isn't your current Jetta only a few years old?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*FV-QR*

wants and needs are two different things.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*

yes the jetta is only a few years old but its about that time for my sister to get her first car and my she told my parents she wants mine. So i'm giving her my car like a good brother and buying a GTI (which i don't mind lol) with a little help from my parents. I don't NEED it but i have the need for speed and i bust my ass with school and having two jobs but they pay well so i just want to buy it for myself. I hope i don't sound like a spoiled brat but i've always wanted a GTI since i was younger and now i can actually afford the payments


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (sleeper247)*

believe me i will definitely miss the space of the jetta! you wouldn't believe how little there is in the GTI! barely any door storage unlike the jetta and all you can basically fit in the center console is an ipod and change







and atop of all of it i'll mostly miss the trunk space







but thats what i have to give up and i'll make it work even if i have to get those stupid under seat storage trays


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: New GTI (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_Good for you. If I had the money I would of gotten a GTI. Don't see any potential in the 2.5.

obviously you haven't driven a 2.5 turbo car...

_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_believe me i will definitely miss the space of the jetta! you wouldn't believe how little there is in the GTI! barely any door storage unlike the jetta and all you can basically fit in the center console is an ipod and change







and atop of all of it i'll mostly miss the trunk space







but thats what i have to give up and i'll make it work even if i have to get those stupid under seat storage trays

the interior of both cars is identical as far as room with the exception of the trunk/hatch area.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
obviously you haven't driven a 2.5 turbo car....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I were in your position- a student under 25 with a decent commute and having to get to 2 jobs- I would take a serious look at your insurance cost before puting any money down on the GTI. A new car is more expensive to insure then an older one, and a performance car always costs more. And don't just shop for the cheapest rate; often discount companies will raise the rate on soneone in your position after drawing you in with a low rate (for no apparent reason). Even if your parents are paying for the insurance, unless money isn't a concern of theirs you should check it out.
It might be a lot more sensible to turbo the Jetta, spend a few hundred more on some GTI rotors and pads, pay the same insurance you are now, and wait until the MK7 GTI comes out to buy a new car.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: New GTI (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I were in your position- a student under 25 with a decent commute and having to get to 2 jobs- I would take a serious look at your insurance cost before puting any money down on the GTI. A new car is more expensive to insure then an older one, and a performance car always costs more. And don't just shop for the cheapest rate; often discount companies will raise the rate on soneone in your position after drawing you in with a low rate (for no apparent reason). Even if your parents are paying for the insurance, unless money isn't a concern of theirs you should check it out.
It might be a lot more sensible to turbo the Jetta, spend a few hundred more on some GTI rotors and pads, pay the same insurance you are now, and wait until the MK7 GTI comes out to buy a new car. 


i haven't been on here for awhile but just so everyone knows i decided not to go with the GTI. what you just said is exactly what i plan on doing now throughout the summer. I didn't even look into insurance for the GTI before thinking about buying one. plus i was just excepted to pharmacy school so i wouldn't be able make the payments on the car now anyway so it all works out


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (darkk)*

Nope I have never driven a turbocharged 2.5. Buying a GTI just makes things easier. In order to add fog lights and gti headlights in the oem fashion I would have to get a highline cecm and try to find a set of used gti headlights. It is just too much trouble. Also the monsoon sound system sounds so much better and I won't be able to do that with the rabbit. yes I could go with aftermarket stereo but I like the oem look. No sun roof available with the rabbit in my year. Gti has a better steering wheel, yes I could put one on but that's going to cost a lot. Turbocharging is great but that's 5k and that does not include the cost of install. Also if anything does go wrong I am going to have to find someone that knows how to fix it. If a part goes bad what are the chances of finding it locally. Chipping the 2.5 you get a 10hp gain. Chipping a 2.0T you get 40+hp, more torque. Just think about it, the turbocharged engine has that off the line pick up that everyone is looking for and you get better gas mileage. You know they make valve springs and pistons for the 2.5, but it not even going to do anything if you are NA. 
I am not saying the 2.5 is a bad engine. It is made to be driven on a day to day basis. Not to race with, unless you rip everything out. The car is what it is, a car to be driven on a day to day basis. It is not a sports car. Please don't miss understand, I am not insulting your car or anybody else.


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (brian81)*

Just curious, is the insurnace cost for a GTI really that much more expensive than a regular non turbo jetta or rabbit?? And what is expensive insurance for a GTI? I had a 2003 Cobra and I was 27 at the time, and my insurance on that car was roughly $350 every 6 months, which equates to a pretty good rate in my opinion for that type of car. I highly doubt these 2 cars are in the same catagory when it comes to insurance, or anything else for that matter, but what are some of you guys paying?? I do agree, a newer car will have higher insurance, but not anything astronomical over the current car that's only a few years old. And to be clear, I'm not trying to start an arguement, just curious as to what kind of rates some of you are paying for your GTI?


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (07Jetta)*

I love my 2.5, mostly because it's comfortable and looks great right off the dealer lot. But I wish I would have driven a GTI or GLI, because I'm pretty sure that I would have bought one of those instead. I've played with the idea of turbo'ing the 2.5, but I agree with some of the others on here, the GTI I think, or GLI in my case, would be the better route. I plan to take a look at the new Jetta when it comes out and see if it's worth trading in. Not long after I bought my 2007, VW starting putting the 2.0T into the Wolfburgs, to which a dealer told me that this wasn't going to be anymore, only GTI and GLI would have the turbo motor...........


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (07Jetta)*

I have a rabbit and a 08 jetta wolfsburg. I can tell you it is a lot better the 2.5 jettas. If you go to vw website they have a 2010 wolfsburg with the new TSI turbo.


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (sleeper247)*

Are you saying that you like the 2.5's better? Little confused on the way yoou wrote that comment. I want to wait for the new model jetta to come out and see how it looks. Isaw the one that's on this site, but would like to see the actaul production model.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: New GTI (07Jetta)*

sorry to confuse you. I like the 2.0t better. The rabbit was my first vw, when my sister needed something to drive the wolfsburg was available.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (07Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07Jetta* »_Just curious, is the insurnace cost for a GTI really that much more expensive than a regular non turbo jetta or rabbit?? And what is expensive insurance for a GTI? 

It all depends on how you fit into a formula the insurance companies use. Different companies have slightly different formulas, so everyone charges a little differently. They consider your age, sex, driving record, marital status, distance driven per year, the length of your commute, if you're a student (then, possibly your grades), if you use the car for work (like on the road sales), commuting, or pleasure/weekend use only, and then the car you drive. Many run your credit report and some factor in your job. They can't ask how much money you make, so they pigeonhole you based on your job.



_Modified by brian81 at 8:09 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: New GTI (brian81)*

I guess me an my wife fit into the formula pretty good with our insurance company. My 2007 Jetta is actually a little cheaper to insure than her 2005 Explorer Sport Trac.....!


----------

